# Connecting to a broken or cut fitting



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

So I was just accused of stealing from another contractor on a job!!

Grading contractor broke the cleanout on a house. Instead of making them dig it up and getting it fixed properly, the job super let them fix it themselves. They jammed a piece of 3" in the pipe & duct taped it back together. Never told me about it and later told me I'm supposed to connect the addition to that line. I get it dug up, find the duct tape and stop working. I told them I had to get the whole thing dug up to the wye. They did most of the rest of the digging so they didn't have to pay me to do it. I charged $300 to replace the wye and was told that I'm stealing from the grading sub.

Um....no. He screwed up and tried to hide it. Then they built a house on top of it! 

I told them there's not enough pipe to connect to left, but I won't cut a fitting or connect to a broken fitting. GC thinks I'm just trying to profit from someone else's stupidity.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I would have put in a 2-way c.o.

Hard to tell from the picture, but the cast iron looks a little thin.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

hroark2112 said:


> So I was just accused of stealing from another contractor on a job!!
> 
> Grading contractor broke the cleanout on a house. Instead of making them dig it up and getting it fixed properly, the job super let them fix it themselves. They jammed a piece of 3" in the pipe & duct taped it back together. Never told me about it and later told me I'm supposed to connect the addition to that line. I get it dug up, find the duct tape and stop working. I told them I had to get the whole thing dug up to the wye. They did most of the rest of the digging so they didn't have to pay me to do it. I charged $300 to replace the wye and was told that I'm stealing from the grading sub.
> 
> ...


I have no problem telling a contractor that ," after this job I think we will go our own ways" dime a dozen man !!


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

This is my last job for them. They know this. 









A man can only be kicked so many times...

Yes, the cast is thin. Was a pain to get to a good section of pipe.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh, I couldn't put a TWCO in. This is where the addition is tied in. There's a CO on top of the santee. 

They'll never use this as a cleanout though. I put a cleanout in the new piping right at the crawlspace access.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

"I also profit off some poor [email protected]'s bad luck too. This was just deception and poor workmanship."


----------



## Tymon (Mar 27, 2012)

hroark2112 said:


> so i was just accused of stealing from another contractor on a job!!
> 
> Grading contractor broke the cleanout on a house. Instead of making them dig it up and getting it fixed properly, the job super let them fix it themselves. They jammed a piece of 3" in the pipe & duct taped it back together. Never told me about it and later told me i'm supposed to connect the addition to that line. I get it dug up, find the duct tape and stop working. I told them i had to get the whole thing dug up to the wye. They did most of the rest of the digging so they didn't have to pay me to do it. I charged $300 to replace the wye and was told that i'm stealing from the grading sub.
> 
> ...


i wouldve charged 600.oo


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's the formula......


Stupidity=Work...

Work=Profit...

Stupidity=Profit........:thumbsup:


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

I think I would of used a wye and an 1/8th bend...mainly because PVC isn't allowed here for underground


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> I think I would of used a wye and an 1/8th bend...mainly because PVC isn't allowed here for underground


In my area Cast Iron should be outlawed for underground.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TallCoolOne said:


> In my area Cast Iron should be outlawed for underground.


:thumbup:

Same here.


----------

